# Rockwall Hot Rocks?



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

Anyone doing the Hot Rocks this Saturday? Only two weeks until the HnH after this ride, so it should be a pretty torrid pace. They also give prize money to the top three finishers, both men and women. Beth and I will be there. I'm not attempting the race (been there, done that), but may be Beth's super domestique. If we get her into the money she's buying the drinks! See you there...

Steve


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

It's a good route, a little rolling, but not awful. The pace at the front is definitely fast and furious. I think I set a 100K PR on that course once upon a time. I also have a vague recollection of freebie ice cream bars at the finish! 

And crappy tshirts.


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

innergel said:


> The pace at the front is definitely fast and furious. I think I set a 100K PR on that course once upon a time.


I haven't told Beth that we'll probably need to be in the 23+ range to be in the money. When I did it a few years ago it was a crashfest amongst the "racers". So much so that I dropped from the lead group almost immediately just for safety's sake. There was a light rain falling at the start, and early on every turn was a wild experience. Funny what a few win/place/show dollars will do to people. My plan for this Saturday is to go fast while keeping the rubber side down. 

Steve


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

I'm planning to try it... haven't done this one in years, so I think I'll try and start in the middle back and try too survive the 30mph+ crit start, at least that is what I remember, going over RR tracks w/carpet and then two quick turns within the first mile..... I'll be shooting to end up in a 'nice' 2nd or 3rd or 4th group! (of course I need to be on time, since I really haven't made a start rally yet... I think they started the goatneck a couple of minutes early!)


----------



## CMan (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm going to do it too. I don't have any asperations of winning, but I would like to complete it with a 20+ mph average (maybe even 23 like at Paris) in order to boost my confidence for a sub 5 hour HHH.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

SlowFast said:


> I haven't told Beth that we'll probably need to be in the 23+ range to be in the money. When I did it a few years ago it was a crashfest amongst the "racers". So much so that I dropped from the lead group almost immediately just for safety's sake. There was a light rain falling at the start, and early on every turn was a wild experience. Funny what a few win/place/show dollars will do to people. My plan for this Saturday is to go fast while keeping the rubber side down.
> 
> Steve


I am 50/50, but if I come I might bring a buddy. I think we can help with this, but I am not really going to go max for 100k. Maybe try max for half of it and then sort of do 20 the rest of the way and stop once or so.


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

culdeus said:


> I think we can help with this, but I am not really going to go max for 100k. Maybe try max for half of it and then sort of do 20 the rest of the way and stop once or so.


I don't think it'll be an issue Culdeus. When I broke the 23+ news to Beth she kinda backed off on the money thing. Fine by me. I've been dealing with a cold and sinus infection for the last three days, so I doubt I'll be completely on top of my game Saturday. I'll call you anyway... I'd like to ride with you regardless.

Steve


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

sf>I got the green light from the mrs. so it looks like I'm a go. My buddy is backing out of the hh100 and I imagine he'll back out of this rally. I even talked to Dan last night and couldn't talk him into it either though he said it's a good event.


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

Congrats on your boss giving you her blessing Culdeus. I'll call you this evening. Maybe we can convince Pedalruns and Cman to join us in a RBR mini peleton. I'm looking forward to it!

Steve


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

There's another dude from a health/fitness sub board that is gonna meet me out there and a few from work, but all of them are gonna take this easy. 

I'm feeling pretty good. Wind is projected out of the south at <10mph so a 3hr 100k isn't out of the question. We'll see how I feel.


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

I think I'm over my cold/sinus issues. Had a very spirited little 20 mile ride @ WRL yesterday. The drop off in mileage this week may be a blessing in disguise. It was about time to ease off a bit after pushing it for several months. I think my legs will be good tomorrow. If the roads are in decent shape, 20+ should be well within reach. 

Steve


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

I'm still going... Looks like the TX heat has finally arrived, but at least the wind is forecast to be low... a good thing for me. 

I'll probably be in a older Mirage jersery... either the dark blue one or the really old yellow one, depending on what I have clean... I just want to get a good dose of speed for a bit and avoid the crashes.. I'm a female by the way, if any of you see me say hi. (btw I have NO aspirations or chance of being in the money..at all!!)


----------



## DM_ARCH (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey I am pretty new here, but I will be there, well that's the plan at least, and I am hoping to break the 3 hour mark. I finished exactly 3 hours in the peach pedal so now I hope to better my time. But we'll see how that goes...?


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

pedalruns said:


> I'll probably be in a older Mirage jersery... either the dark blue one or the really old yellow one, depending on what I have clean... I just want to get a good dose of speed for a bit and avoid the crashes.. I'm a female by the way, if any of you see me say hi. (btw I have NO aspirations or chance of being in the money..at all!!)


Beth and I will be donning the newer white Mirage jersey. Personally, I much prefer my vintage blue one, and I hate that I don't have the yellow one too. Gotta wear the white to cop the team points though. You're more than welcome to ride with us (check your pm).

We're not going to attempt to get Beth in the money. Her form is a little off, and we just don't think we can pull it off. Like you we're wanting some speed and no incidents. See you there!

Steve


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

Anybody know what time registration opens up in the morning?


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

rule said:


> Anybody know what time registration opens up in the morning?


The website doesn't say, but I'm sure they'll be open for business by 7 am. Maybe earlier.

Steve


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

*Wow, that was hard!*

At least this was one of the hardest this year for me... 

Well I stayed in the front group for just over 8 minutes(kind of sad)... and as expected blew pretty bad, passed by many... I was finally able to get on a wheel and made it to a little group, took me forever to recover... I felt ok thru the mid-part and then towards the end the heat was getting to me. Thank God we were spared the wind... in the last ten miles my legs felt like mush... I nearly stopped, but decided to just get it over with... finished in 2:53, a little better avg. than my goatneck ride, but I felt much worse.. the heat and hitting my max hr in the first 8 minutes is never good!! 

Hope everyone else had a good ride? I looked for slowfast and Co., thought for sure I'd see a new red Madone!! Sorry I missed you guys. 

I hope the HH will be ok, but I do plan on riding with much more sense in the beginning..


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

If that's about the time you ran I was probably around you some. Maroon Texas A&M jersey and camelbak.

I had a bad scene where I yakked after downing some hot fluid and had to pull off the road to catch some shade or else I would have fallen over. 

I'm gonna pace the hh100 a bit better.


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

Good ride pedalruns. I didn't even try to hang with the lead group. Tried it before, wasn't pretty. I was in what was probably the third group. We were cruising along at a nice clip (22 prox) for the first 35 miles, but one by one it disintegrated. 

I had a disappointing equipment issue that really messed me up. I decided to use a large Camelback and not carry a bottle (except for my gel bottle). At around mile 20 the bite valve came off. Lost all of my water/Powerade except for a few sips. By mile 40 I was pretty much cooked, and my pace suffered. Finally stopped for a bit at the mile 52 rest stop, but the damage was done. Finished in 3:05 (riding time), 20 mph. Note to self: carry a darn waterbottle even when you don't "need" it.

The red Madone didn't make it at all today. Beth went out for pasta last night and not only got carbs, but food poisoning too. She was a hurtin' puppy when she called me this morning. I was hurtin' a few hours later, but wouldn't want to trade places with her. Culdeus had a problem on the road too from what he said, but still had a good ride. 

BTW, I think I saw you at the start (lined up on the left side in the blue Mirage jersey). It's on to the HnH!

Steve


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

We must control ourselves in WF. Then again, Culdeus has youth on his side, so he can do what he wants. Me, I've gotta do the tortoise vs. hare thing, especially on 8/25.

Steve


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

culdeus said:


> If that's about the time you ran I was probably around you some. Maroon Texas A&M jersey and camelbak.
> 
> I had a bad scene where I yakked after downing some hot fluid and had to pull off the road to catch some shade or else I would have fallen over.
> 
> I'm gonna pace the hh100 a bit better.


Pretty funny description culdeus!! I might remember you... but in all honesty I was so busy just looking at the wheel in front, holding on to my bike over the chip in seal and I kept looking for a giant pool to jump in. 

Wow, slowfast... that is pretty unlucky about your camelbak, hopefully we have all worked out our equipment and starts before hh. You should bring an extra water bottle... and if your camelbak works you can then use the waterbottle over your head to help cool yourself.


----------



## DM_ARCH (Feb 23, 2007)

*my hot rocks day*

Ok first off, I'm pretty sure I rode with you guys at some point and would like to apologize if you had to suffer behind me during my swervy times. 

Here's my race.

Starting line was messed up. I got stuck behind some kids, and others really just in my way. I worked hard to get out of there, and me and my buddy were trying to catch a decent group ahead. We ( us two alone) were having to haul 24 +mph to finally catch a decent group going slightly slower. Ok, this is going pretty well, a little rough start but it's cool. Our group kept falling apart every 8 miles, just as we would catch a group ahead. Finally I caught a goog group and rode from the like 30 mile mark to 40/45. 

Then about at the 40 miles I got a nose bleed. So I was trying to ride 20+mph in a paceline one handed while trying to stop the bleeding with the other hand. A few minutes went by and it sopped, but I still had the aftertaste and a little discouragement.

Around 45 mile the group fell apart. I think a bunch stopped at a rest stop. It was me and two others. I felt bad because I was pretty spent, and was barely hanging on in the draft. and when it was my turn to pull...I couldn't...

I fell to the end of the group, and as we got to a hill section, climb the first hill, and nose opens up again. This time worse. So I'm trying to stop the bleeding riding downhill w/ the group. Uphill I have to use two hands to keep up, all the while bleeding all over myslef. I do this for two hills, and on the third I gave up and got dropped. I didin't stop all the way, but I just rode slow enough for me to be able to climb one handed. 

That was the last hill until the long flat to the 52 mile rest stop. I pulled in with bloody legs, arms, face, both gloves soaked thorugh with blood. I even had blood all over my biike. I washed up and got back on my bike. 

I finished the 62 mile course in 3:15.

I guess that isn't too bad for all my trouble. But it was a rough ride.


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

DM_ARCH said:


> Ok first off, I'm pretty sure I rode with you guys at some point and would like to apologize if you had to suffer behind me during my swervy times.
> 
> Here's my race.
> 
> ...


Geez DM, I think you win the award for toughing it out Saturday. Culdeus yakking was bad. My dehydration was hard. But giving a pint of blood to finish is well beyond the call of duty. I bet the kind folks at the rest stop were kinda freaked out at the sight of you. Probably even more freaked out when you got back on the bike and rode away. 

Hopefully we all have a smoother time of it at the HnH. Especially you DM!

Steve


----------



## DM_ARCH (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, it looked worse than it was. 

I don't know if I could stand puking. That's one thing that I hate. I didin't stop or pull over because it really woulnt have helped me much. The second time it happened I was in the middle of rest stops...so no help. I didn't have any more water..so no washing off. And I still would have been bleeding...just not going anywhere. So I rode to the next rest stop.

But yeah I think the rest stop people were a little weirded out.


----------



## CMan (Apr 15, 2004)

Sounds like it was a hard ride for everyone. I know I was pretty cooked at around mile 45. I didn't even try to hang with the lead group, but instead joined a group of around 12 - 18 going 22-23 mph (until I started getting cooked around mile 40 - too much pulling).

All in all, 2:55 with a 21 mph average for the 62 miles. Next time I'm bringing a camelpak and staying off the front of the group a little more.


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

pedalruns said:


> I kept looking for a giant pool to jump in.


Now THAT would be a rest stop worth pulling over for!

Steve


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

CMan said:


> Sounds like it was a hard ride for everyone. I know I was pretty cooked at around mile 45. I didn't even try to hang with the lead group, but instead joined a group of around 12 - 18 going 22-23 mph (until I started getting cooked around mile 40 - too much pulling).
> 
> All in all, 2:55 with a 21 mph average for the 62 miles. Next time I'm bringing a camelpak and staying off the front of the group a little more.


Good ride Cman. Camelbacks are great on long rides, as long as you keep the bite valve from falling off. And letting others share in the heavy lifting is just smart riding. I'm afraid that I sometimes try to pull too much as well, especially into the wind or on climbs. That's changing at Wichita Falls.

Steve


----------

